# Rod Repair



## OCLLC (Aug 30, 2017)

Reasonable rate repair and custom builds.


----------



## jesse (Dec 28, 2008)

*Rod repair*

Were r u located ?


----------



## Here Fishiee...Fishiee (Feb 12, 2014)

I have several that need guides replaced, sent pm. Also want to know where you are located.


----------



## OCLLC (Aug 30, 2017)

*Apologies*

Sorry guys. I thought I posted my contact info. oceaniccustomsllc.com. Or just text me 850-288-0281


----------

